

Do you still use Captchas or moved to something better? - sgarbi

I am wondering if there are any reliable less time-consuming activities that make Captchas look a thing of the past.<p>Do you know of any?
======
bluedevmonkey
There are some alternatives, i.e. where Captchas are only displayed when
JavaScript is disabled. But all these methods don't work, at least someone
just can analyze the traffic and do all the JavaScript-Stuff in a single
HTTP/TLS Request, because it's not truly server-side. I know it's embarrassing
to use Captchas, but at least for the registration it should be used. Or you
could use OpenID or some social network oauth system to avoid Captchas.

------
reppic
I've been running all the comments and posts on one of my sites through
Akismet ([http://akismet.com/](http://akismet.com/)) instead of requiring
captchas. It works great at filtering out spam but couldn't replace captchas
in every situation. For example, I don't think it'd be very effective against
fake account signups.

------
GoldfishCRM
I build my own. You can see it at
[http://elbil.forum24.se/humantest.php?todo=%2Fprofile.php%3F...](http://elbil.forum24.se/humantest.php?todo=%2Fprofile.php%3Fmode%3Dbli_medlem).
Works great.

~~~
bluedevmonkey
it seems to be relatively simple to brute-force, because the used set is small
compared to possible keyboard letters. but for most real world scenarios it
should work, if there are only spammers who don't investigate and just ignore
it. thus maybe not for high-traffic sites.

~~~
GoldfishCRM
The biggest problem is people take the capta image and put it on an other
website (free porn or what have you). That way you always have humans solving
your captch but you can still spam.

------
abhishekdesai
We have implemented Tic-Tac-Toe

[http://demo.axiomnext.com](http://demo.axiomnext.com)

Click on login to see it.

Sorry forgot the source URL from where we took it.

~~~
ProblemFactory
That seems to be very weak compared to traditional captchas.

* It is no more than a weekend project to extract the Xs from the image and write a solver.

* Even without a image processing, the number of possible answers is 7. A 14% success rate is plenty for an automated spambot.

The only benefit is obscurity: a solver would have to be custom-built for this
captcha and website. But a text field with instructions "type the word 'blue'
here" would work just as well for keeping out non-customised spambots.

------
sgarbi
how about a phone ring? [http://beta.veriring.com/](http://beta.veriring.com/)

